# just wanted to know about saw scaled vipers



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

as above any 1 know how much u would be looking for 1 and whether any 1 has got 1


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

At Houten last october they were going for considerably less than 50 euros depending upon the species. These snakes have serious venom and strike lightening fast - scary that they can be picked up so cheap frankly. Have you got DWA?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

You can get them cheap as chips.

There are quite few people in the UK who have them. Not sure about anyone who uses this forum though!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

All you"s need to know is!! Dont get bitten!! :2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

think its been covered

easy to find, but unless you are experienced with small, lightning fast and incredibly accurate vipers that have an exceptionally potent venom, then dont bother because you will end up in hospital quicker than than you can say "what the..."

besides - you have dwa?

i would be tempted to say that you dont


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

They are cheap, they are small and FAST, as already stated though. I'd rather handle a Gaboon than a Saw...and yea do you have a DWAL?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

To be fair guys... he didn't ask if you need a DWA. Nor did he ask do you think he can handle them! To many questions on here are met with more questions, and it's always others who don't have a DWA who ask it... no wonder this section is dying.

I think we should credit people with abit more common sense...


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Owzy said:


> To be fair guys... he didn't ask if you need a DWA. Nor did he ask do you think he can handle them! To many questions on here are met with more questions, and it's always others who don't have a DWA who ask it... no wonder this section is dying.
> 
> I think we should credit people with abit more common sense...



i see your point but with previous threads such as 

"does any1 kno what ma corn snake is plzzzzz"

and:

"HELP" because of a non feeding baby corn snake

i very much doubt he is going to be in a position to take on a DWA, let alone an _Echis_

i see what you are saying, sometimes people jump to conclusions, but having seen past threads of his and past comments, i think my points were justified


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Owzy said:


> To be fair guys... he didn't ask if you need a DWA. Nor did he ask do you think he can handle them! To many questions on here are met with more questions, and it's *always *others who don't have a DWA who ask it... no wonder this section is dying.
> 
> I think we should credit people with abit more common sense...


Do you mean people who don't have a DWAL question other ppl on DWA's? I know I don't currently have my license but I have had one in the past.

I do agree that whenever someone asks a question they get railroaded with questions of their own to answer...I do wish this section was more active though.

However, this snake is such a :censor: imo :lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

What I meant was most of the time it's non-DWAL holders who question peoples practices etc. 

I don't understand why they are such a big no no... granted the venom is horrible but apart from that... it's a small terrestrial viper that as long as feeding on it's own should only need handling with a long hook unless there are health problems with it. It doesn't need to be tailed or ever touched as long as it's healthy and eating.

Don't get me wrong, I am certainly not advocating them to everyone, and I will point out now before anyone else does that I have never kept one. But I am just curious why they are viewed as so advance?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i dont have dwa, although i have experience working with DWA snakes 

as i mentioned before, it isnt that they are a huge nono, its the fact that this user posts a help thread for a non feeding corn. in my eyes if this poses a serious issue that warrents a call for help on an internet forum then perhaps a small, aggressive bitey and relatively potent viper is perhaps not the ideal next step: victory:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

get your point owzy ,just anwser the questions ,could of been a short thread with a simple price etc etc ,i know a mate who has these ,yes there fast ,yes there very potent ,but thats your choice whether you get one


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Good points Owsy, I don`t know why people don`t just answer the question asked. I have kept several Saw-scaled Vipers over the years, I have an Echis carinatus multisquamatus at the moment, and they are no harder to handle than any other small viper. It cost me £40 about six years ogo, and it has been a joy to look after, eating one small adult mouse every seven to ten days. Great little snakes.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

i know i dnt have DWA but was just wondering what they were like and not wanting a big commentry off people asking more and more questions thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My local rep shop has one for sale, always in the open basking.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My local rep shop has one for sale, always in the open basking.


 they are pretty boring IMO:whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> they are pretty boring IMO:whistling2:


Aren't most snakes anyways?

:lol2:

DWA snakes do seem to have a beauty to them that others don't seem to have. I think its the look of pure evil in the eyes and the real hard rough keeled scales.

They also have a pair of albino rattlers, real pretty as are the baby copperheads.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Aren't most snakes anyways?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


 Well I could look at a gaboon for hours because of the markings but a saw scale tbh I think is just grey, small, boring but the exciting part is when watching one you know all thats between you and a painfull death is a 6mm glass sheet:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I did have my nose pushed up the glass staring at this albino rattling its tail at me from only inches away and I swear I would have shat my pants if it moved towards me let alone strike at the glass.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I did have my nose pushed up the glass staring at this albino rattling its tail at me from only inches away and I swear I would have shat my pants if it moved towards me let alone strike at the glass.


 LOL once I was looking at some type of red spitting cobra with my face against the glass and then wam! If that glass hadnt been there I would have eyes and face full of venom! surprising how accurate some of these snakes can be at striking etc.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My local rep shop has one for sale, always in the open basking.


Take it your on abouts dan.s shop animal world


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Take it your on abouts dan.s shop animal world


I am indeed.

How the devil did you know, was it the Essex in my profile?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

O


Whosthedaddy said:


> I am indeed.
> 
> How the devil did you know, was it the Essex in my profile?


when i saw you was in essex i knew you were on his shop as that adult female is coming home with me soon


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Owhen i saw you was in essex i knew you were on his shop as that adult female is coming home with me soon


I can tell you it fed today.

: victory:

Picked up a big Bosc Monitor from there and it was happily muching on a mouse.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I keep / have kept more Echis than anyone in the UK, if not the world.... so I do know something about them :thumb:

Not sure as to values as most of ours come direct from the wild. Husbandry is straight forward and providing that they are in decent condition to start with, they are fairly robust little snakes. Currently keep Echis coloratus, E. ocellatus, E. p. leakeyi and E.c. sochureki. They are all taking either pink or 1 week old dead mice.

Yes they can be irascible and do have a potent and nasty venom, but given their small size they are not going to be lunging across the room at you!

I have to use an alternative method of holding them for venom extraction than for our medium / larger viper species but this is not going to be an issue for Private Keepers of course.

They obviously don't have the longevity of some other snakes, but we have some that have been here 11 years plus and still going strong.

They are interesting little snakes.....


----------

